# Canadian DVD, French Censorship?



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I ordered a DVD that was made for Canadian viewing (it had a different title in the US so was actually a different DVD than the ones we got here). It is a rated-PG-13 movie and it says "English Uncensored" or "French Censored" on the case. WHen it first boots up the DVD makes you pick English or French, so definately a Canadian unique DVD. 

Does anyone know what type of Censorship the French Canadians have that would be more restrictive than English Canadian??? I understand Canadian censors are more liberal than US censors...Or is anything below an R or X the French Canadians considered "Censored".


----------



## Bob_Roth (Dec 3, 2002)

The only things French-Canadians censor in Quebec is the English language... (Also known as Bill 101 there)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob_Roth _
> *The only things French-Canadians censor in Quebec is the English language... (Also known as Bill 101 there) *


Yeah that's true. Canadian companies in Quebec always do their communications in French. When they bring that crap here to America, I tell them they have to speak either English or Spanish else I aint doing business with them.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Isn't it the law in Montreal that French has to be above english and bigger, and if setting up corporate voice mail, it has to be french first. A friend of mine was co-teaching in Toronto (first time working in Canada) with a Native Ontarian and he figured he would speak in french after he spoke in english, the Co-Teacher from Ontario said "Oh, No, We're not playing that HERE!!!"


----------

